# CAAD10 tube top question.



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

has anyone had any trouble with the H. tube top on the CAAD10. I was at my LBS testing a 10. The tube top felt like it gave when squeezed. 

Just wondering if anyone has had any problems.


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

Just ordered a caad 10-4 yesterday. What's the point of squeezing the top tube?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

You must be Hercules. Remind me never to shake your hand, I value the intact nature of my phalanges.

First, it may be an illusion. Not saying the walls didn't deflect a tiny bit (the laws of materials science says they will), but whether you could actually notice it in comparison to the compression of the flesh of your fingers/hands? I'd bet the latter is at least an order of magnitude greater than the former.

Second, that isn't the kind of loading the tubing is designed to resist. Torsion and flexion yes, but not pinching. Take a piece of paper, roll it into a cylinder and tape it along the seam. Compare the resistance to the twisting of the ends or flexion (without compressing the tube radially) versus pinching the middle (i.e. compressing the tube radially). It's a world of difference. NO light tubeset is designed to take hard whacks to the side of the tubes, no matter what material we're talking about.


----------



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

Agreed. I just got a Caad10, it feels as strong and solid as anything to ride. Just tried squeezing the top tube and got nothing...but then again I am a weakling


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I really like the CAAD10. And NO I am not I am no muscle man. The salesman how was trying to sell me the bike made an off hand comment when I was done riding. He looked a little perplexed being a cannondale guy. 

Maybe it was me......... I dont know, just wanted to see if anyone else felt the same way.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Not necessarily related to the question, but I know several guys who have cracked carbon frames by sitting on the top tubes. Don't do that.


----------



## Biffster (Mar 13, 2011)

I test road a CAAD10 105 at lbs. Great ride ... fast and comfortable. However, I too felt the smooshy top tube. Squeeze the top and bottom in the middle of the top tube and you can see the sides bow ever so slightly. It does make me nervous about longevity and would be worried about putting it on my trunk mount bike carrier. I too am no Arnold Schwarzennegger 

I've owned a steel fuji roubaix for the last 16 years and am beginning to wonder if some of these newer high end bikes are going to last anywhere near as long?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Biffster:

Same thing with my CAAD9. Cannondale does build lighter and faster machines. That mean's they do not tolerate impacts as well as the older machines. It's not to say that the older machines won't dent or ding. 

I would venture to say that if you crashed your CAAD10, it would require replacement where an older CAAD3 or CAAD4 would probably have survived it. Of course there those incidents that will destroy any machine, regardless of material or construction.

chl


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

My Caad9 has no noticable "squeeze" in the top tube center at a 54cm size. I have felt a Caad10 that had "squeeze" to it (as do some Scott's that I've seen). But, then I felt a womens Caad10 and it had no noticable squeeze. Maybe there is some variation there in production? 

I've seen some of the high end Scott Alloy frames with flimbsy top tubes dend very easily. Like tapping it with anything metal and it dents, also you could put an impression mark just by pressing firmly with a stiff thumb. 



CHL said:


> Biffster:
> 
> Same thing with my CAAD9. Cannondale does build lighter and faster machines. That mean's they do not tolerate impacts as well as the older machines. It's not to say that the older machines won't dent or ding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

Just gave my bike a squeez and yes it does flex. I did this just out of curiosity. Still the caad10 is the best bike I ever owned.


----------

